# Christmas Songs to Ban



## Bonzi (Dec 20, 2017)

AWAY IN A MANGER

- mention of Jesus as Lord
- glorification of child abuse


----------



## MrShangles (Dec 20, 2017)

Grandmaw got run over by a rain deer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 20, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> AWAY IN A MANGER
> 
> - mention of Jesus as Lord
> - glorification of child abuse


Baby its cold outside - has a reference to bad behavior from a man to a woman...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2017)

Every damn one should be banned...Including _Let It Snow _in the south...


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > AWAY IN A MANGER
> ...


Prude...


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 20, 2017)

MrShangles said:


> Grandmaw got run over by a rain deer.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That should be banned because it's annoying and hokey......


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 20, 2017)

I heard this one for the first time yesterday.  Never heard this in my life.  So dumb!

__


----------



## frigidweirdo (Dec 20, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> AWAY IN A MANGER
> 
> - mention of Jesus as Lord
> - glorification of child abuse



While Shepherds Washed Their Socks By Night.... I'm sure shepherds didn't give a damn about washing their socks.


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 20, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...


Hey, I like the song, but the left are the ones who pointed out the bad words.

Is “Baby, It’s Cold Outside” a date-rape anthem?


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> I heard this one for the first time yesterday.  Never heard this in my life.  So dumb!
> 
> __


I cringe when they play that one


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...



I heard that one yesterday

Seems more like a guy trying to get laid


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I do the obvious and never play that crap I had to listen to growing up..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2017)

And I never lied to my kids about Santa, the Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy or God..


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

I hate The Christmas Shoes


A shameless piece of glurge


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 20, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Well, that explains why you are such a bitter liberal then......


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > andaronjim said:
> ...


I'm bitter 'cause they ran out of sugar...


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 20, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> And I never lied to my kids about Santa, the Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy or God..


Did you not abort your children and prevent global warming?  Not very eco friendly now, are you?

Abortion Activist: The Most Effective Way to Fight Global Warming? Don’t Have Kids | LifeNews.com


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And I never lied to my kids about Santa, the Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy or God..
> ...



Ummmm....What does that have to do with Christmas Songs?


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2017)

andaronjim said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > And I never lied to my kids about Santa, the Easter Bunny, Tooth Fairy or God..
> ...


I will tell you this honestly, GFY...and your shoebox notions of humans...If I had kids I could not have aborted them, sheesh what a shallow dumbass.....And you claim to be filthy rich by strategic investment...Yeah, I can see that happening, not..


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Senior moment..


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## miketx (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Ummmmm....a lot.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

Hate to admit....I actually LIKE this song


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Hate to admit....I actually LIKE this song


you would


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

WillHaftawaite said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to admit....I actually LIKE this song
> ...



It is one of those ear worm songs that if I hear it....it stays in my head all day


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Hate to admit....I actually LIKE this song



That has to be one of the MOST ridiculous Christmas songs.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

Santa Baby, especially when they sing it in "baby talk."  It's creepy.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> WillHaftawaite said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


echo chambers have that effect


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Santa Baby, especially when they sing it in "baby talk."  It's creepy.



Eartha Kitt kills on that song


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

We Wish You a Merry Christmas.  I never really liked that song.  Seriously though, I don't think any of these songs should be banned.  I just don't like them is all.


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 20, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> Every damn one should be banned...Including _Let It Snow _in the south...


All of them except for" The Little Drummer Boy"


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Santa Baby, especially when they sing it in "baby talk."  It's creepy.
> ...



Women prostituting themselves to Santa in exchange for gifts and talking like little girls.  Classy!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Gives Santa a woodie!


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




woiks for me


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


I have had some renditions of it I was mighty fond of over the years!


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 20, 2017)

evenflow1969 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


I miss the days before fuel injection when cars were fast and santa could get a woody!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



The same types of women men  always complain about are the ones they actually want.  What a dilemma!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Who's complaining?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Men?  Men are always complaining about women.  Aren't you a member of this forum?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Do you like that baby talk?  Don't you think that would be kind of annoying?  I don't know, but if some guy was talking to me with baby talk, I would probably think something was wrong with him.    This is just one example of why I say that men are sexually dysfunctional.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

Oh boo boo baby, what did you get me for Cwismas?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

Ga ga, goo goo.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Of course men are sexually dysfunctional
That is why we rule the world


----------



## evenflow1969 (Dec 20, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Human sexuality is natural, thank god or none of us would be here! You see I had that song sung to me one year and the next year little Justin had little Alexis to share christmas with and I got to take little Lexy to get here permit this year. All is right in the universe!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 20, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Ca ca poo poo.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 20, 2017)

Get her a pacifier to keep her mouth buzy...^^


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Dec 21, 2017)

Moonglow said:


> andaronjim said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


Just using your own Rules for Radicals against you, where you take the liberal argument about aborting babies to save the Planet, then you liberals have babies which in your own words, harm the planet....Call me a shallow dumbass but it is your own liberals who say it, I just repeat it. ROTFLMAO....

Saul Alinsky's Rules for Radicals


> *4. "Make the enemy live up to its own book of rules.* You can kill them with this, for they can no more obey their own rules than the liberal elites can live up to Rules for Radicals."


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 21, 2017)

Silly talk is fine.  I don't mind it a bit. I do it.  My EX hated it so then I would do it on purpose to be annoying.

Makes me laugh thinking about it....


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> Silly talk is fine.  I don't mind it a bit. *I do it.*  My EX hated it so then I would do it on purpose to be annoying.
> 
> Makes me laugh thinking about it....



What is "silly talk"?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Something is wrong with an adult who talks baby talk to another adult, and something is DEFINITELY wrong with a person who is sexually turned on by it!  That is SICK.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Silly talk is fine.  I don't mind it a bit. *I do it.*  My EX hated it so then I would do it on purpose to be annoying.
> ...



Just saying things like "saddy sad" or "scritchy scratch" .... mostly to be silly, not serious or sexual... that is weird, I agree...


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > Silly talk is fine.  I don't mind it a bit. *I do it.*  My EX hated it so then I would do it on purpose to be annoying.
> ...



"Hey Schmoopy, oh I love you, you're my little Schmoopy".


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Saddy sad?  Well, now we know why he is your "ex."


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL: Srs Bidness.

No time fer dat funny talk.

Srsly Srs.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 21, 2017)

Now all my silly sweet baby talk is for my baby girl German Shepherd...


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I got your Seinfeld reference, but that's not really baby talk.  That is pet names.


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



That was my favorite one!  My oldest son even said it to his granddaughter -- and the look on his face.  Hilarious!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...




Baby talk pet names.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL: Srs Bidness.
> 
> No time fer dat funny talk.
> 
> Srsly Srs.



How annoying are people who use a fake southern hick accent when typing a post!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Bonzi said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Your oldest son has a granddaughter?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL: Srs Bidness.
> ...



As annoying as they wanna be!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Just be yourself.  Why put on airs?  What's the point?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I am being myself, as are you. 

Glad to know your opinion of Southern "Hicks."


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Almost as annoying as the baby talkers!  Why do people from the south sound like they have a mouth full of tobacco all the time?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Imagine, baby talking with a southern hick accent?


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Because they do?


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



I'm not Schmoopy.....You're Schmoopy!


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Imagine, baby talking with a southern hick accent?



I hope you imagine it all day, and singing "Santa Baby" in Southern baby talk, too!


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 21, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Bonzi said:
> 
> 
> > AWAY IN A MANGER
> ...


Sheperds don't wear socks.
That custom originated in Europe.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine, baby talking with a southern hick accent?
> ...



I won't.    I am going to be MUCH too busy.  You can keep hoping though.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

I wish I could find the clip of Carrie (from King of Queens) doing Karaoke to Santa Baby.  It was hilarious.    She thought she was super hot, but everyone in the audience was just looking at her like she was weird.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine, baby talking with a southern hick accent?
> ...



_Santa Baby_ makes Santa go.....Ho....Ho....Ho


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

mudwhistle said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Bonzi said:
> ...



Right over your head

Of course Shepherds wore socks....they matched their sneakers


----------



## Windparadox (Dec 21, 2017)

`
*"Deck The Halls"* - promotes the usage of gay apparel.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Santa is no pedo!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

I hate the 12 days of Christmas

Tedious


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Then what's with all the elves?
Who is he?  Michael Jackson?


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Elves aren't children!  They are elves!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Child surrogates


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Well, we can see where your mind is, thinking that Santa is molesting his elves.    Santa would never do any such thing.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

Anyways, back to the topic.  Santa Baby is a stupid song.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

OK....Let me be the Grinch here

I hate any Christmas song sung by small children. I get it....they are cute
But they can't sing for shit


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> OK....Let me be the Grinch here
> 
> I hate any Christmas song sung by small children. I get it....they are cute
> But they can't sing for shit



Well sure, if you are talking about your local Christmas pageants.  Some kids can sing quite well though.  Some are even professionally trained singers.


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > OK....Let me be the Grinch here
> ...



I used to hate those things

Isn't this cute? We are going to have your kids sing for you
The kids screech and sing over each other

Like fingernails on a blackboard


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

rightwinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Carol of the Bells is a good Christmas song that is sung by children a lot of the time.  These kids sound great.  This is a children's choir though.  Your local school Christmas pageant is full of kids who can't sing at all.  Lol!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



Works for me

Get the little darlings to sing like that choir before you inflict them on parents
I know my kids can't sing....no reason to inflict them on others


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 21, 2017)

I love Carol of the Bells.  It is such a beautiful song.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 21, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> I love Carol of the Bells.  It is such a beautiful song.



Marilyn Monroe, Santa Baby, Southern Drawl. 

Merry Christmas!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I love Carol of the Bells.  It is such a beautiful song.
> ...



Merry Hillbilly Christmas!


----------



## Bonzi (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## Marion Morrison (Dec 22, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



I don't think I want to ask what's going on there.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2017)

Marion Morrison said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...



Shitters full!


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 22, 2017)




----------



## OldLady (Dec 24, 2017)

ChrisL said:


>


Best Christmas movie ever.  The yuppies next door were great, too.


----------



## ChrisL (Dec 26, 2017)

OldLady said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...



The National Lampoon Vacation movies are some of the few "funny movies" that are actually funny!  They were all pretty funny!


----------



## OldLady (Dec 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...


Loved dead grandma on top of the station wagon.  Happy Holidays!


----------



## rightwinger (Dec 26, 2017)

ChrisL said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisL said:
> ...



European vacation sucked...but the rest were classics


----------

